# ? Does Waymo Really Have Self-Driving Cars Ready to Go?⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2019/07/does-waymo-really-have-self-driving-cars-ready-to-go/
Waymo operates a fleet of 600 test vehicles - the same number it had on the road a year ago&#8230;."We are able to do the driving task," Tekedra Mawakana, Waymo's chief external officer, said in an interview.

"But the reason we don't have a service in 50 states is that we are still validating a host of elements related to offering a service. Offering a service is very different than building a technology."


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Probably but I was watching an interview with Dara and they believe replacing drivers will take another 15 years. The self driving cars will be taking set easily repeatable routes with low speeds. 
There was supposed to be a driverless shuttle in Columbus Ohio but its been delayed and possibly abandoned. They wanted it to run one route downtown then changed their minds and wanted it to operate in the hood. lol


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Very disappointing news for The Tomato ? @iheartuber
@Thetomatoisajoke


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Very disappointing news for The Tomato ? @iheartuber
> @Thetomatoisajoke


Tomatoes don't bounce, they get smashed

Translation: a rubber ball when faced with a force will bounce back, thus deflecting the impact and turning a negative into a positive.

A tomato, by contrast, when faced with the same force will only be destroyed.

This person who posts here calling himself the Tomato, when faced with the pressures of life, will be crushed like his metaphorical namesake.

(I am mansplaining so the Tomato can understand)



RabbleRouser said:


> https://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2019/07/does-waymo-really-have-self-driving-cars-ready-to-go/
> Waymo operates a fleet of 600 test vehicles - the same number it had on the road a year ago&#8230;."We are able to do the driving task," Tekedra Mawakana, Waymo's chief external officer, said in an interview.
> 
> "But the reason we don't have a service in 50 states is that we are still validating a host of elements related to offering a service. Offering a service is very different than building a technology."


But anyway to comment on the article itself, this is exactly what I said would happen but people said I didn't know what I was talking about cus I was just an Uber driver.

Who's laughing now?!?!

Bwahahaha!!


----------

